# puppy weight and predictions



## TICKTIME (Jul 27, 2017)

Pino just turned 13 weeks and is doing great. he's very sweet, taking to the training, plays nice, is socializing well, everything is going as well as could be!
He was the runt of the litter, much smaller than his 9 brothers and sisters. Has continued to be quite small right up to 13 weeks. He's eating a decent amount and his appetite seems fine , finishing 2-2.5 cups of food per day. 

these are his stats in lbs

6.4	8 weeks
7.8	9 weeks
9.4	10 weeks
11.2	11 weeks
12.6	11.5 weeks
14.2	12 weeks
15.4	13 weeks


Just curious to know with everyone's experience if he is more likely to be a smaller V as an adult, and is it predictable at this point, and or is it still up in the air? I know a growth spurt can happen at any time, just curious whats 'common' and what most people have experienced. 

For the record, we actually prefer a smaller V, but dont care too much either way.... just pure curiosity.

Also worth noting im keeping a chart as other people's charts were useful to me, and will be sharing my chart for other pup owners to see as we go along. 

here it is so far, though not many data points.


----------



## Külli Tõnisson (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi! Try this: http://www.puppyweights.com/hungarian-vizsla/145/ & thanks for the graph! Your V seems very small. My girl was over 9 kg (<19lbs) at 12 weeks. She was also the smallest one in the pack, but now eating a lot (<3 cups a day). Our vet said we should wait 10min once a cup is eaten and give more in case she ask for it. She does!

If your vet said it is OK- it is.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I'd ask your breeder what size the parents were. That's probably your best way to guess. Our Kaylee ended up topping out at 40-42lbs and ~22inches tall. She's the same size as her momma. (I don't remember her puppy weights or I'd tell you)


----------

